# Envoi de mail par mail.mac.com....



## Toz (17 Août 2000)

Bonjour,
je ne sais pas pour vous, mais avec mon adresse spéciale mac (OS 9 (bien qu'en bidouillant on peut aussi l'avoir en 8.6, mais bon...)) je reçois parfaitement bien mon courrier à toz@mac.com, par contre impossible d'en envoyer!
Dans le TDB Internet:serveur de courrier sortant: j'ai mis smtp.mac.com. Ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai changé par mail.mac.com, et ça ne fonctionne pas mieux.
Vous auriez une réponse?
Alexandre.


----------



## Sid (17 Août 2000)

Salut,
pour le courrier sortant avec mac.com, tu dois regler le serveur smtp sur celui de ton isp et non sur mac.com qui n'offre pas la possibilité d'envoyer du courrier.


----------



## Toz (17 Août 2000)

Cool, j'essaie dès ce soir!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2000)

En effet, il te faut toujours utiliser le smtp de ton fournisseur d'accès pour les courrier sortant, qq soit ton compte POP.

Généralement il s'agit de d'une adresse comme ceci :

smtp.ton fournisseur d'acces.ch ou fr ou com


----------

